
Huntely – Get an email when a keyword is mentioned on Product Hunt - rauldronk
https://huntely.com/
======
rauldronk
We're also on Product Hunt -
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/huntely](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/huntely)

------
SmeelBe
Seems to be nice service for lazy people :D

~~~
rauldronk
Yes, it is :)

